# Fly Fishing for Carp



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Anyone out their fly fishing for carp grassies or common?


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Anyone out their fly fishing for carp grassies or common?


We have some fine Carp (Common) fisheries in the ATL area on the Hooch!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Rooster said:


> We have some fine Carp (Common) fisheries in the ATL area on the Hooch!


Any campgrounds out that way?


----------



## shallowskiff (Jan 13, 2017)

Common carp are easier to take a fly than grass carp. I have not done it in the past few years but lower end of lake norman during the week has a few.
Carolinabonefishing.com
He can put you on some fish for a reasonable rate.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Yeah I've caught common carp on fly before. I just find them in ones and twos, never schooled up like other places I've fished before. Grassies are schooled up everywhere. I'm going out with carolinabonefish in April to see how he does it.


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Y I'm going out with carolinabonefish in April


That will be great trip. I have fished with Cpt Paul Rose several times - highly recommended.


----------



## Theartisanangler (Mar 27, 2017)

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Anyone out their fly fishing for carp grassies or common?


Daily


----------



## Theartisanangler (Mar 27, 2017)

I went after them all winter on the fly but it has really picked up lately.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Theartisanangler said:


> I went after them all winter on the fly but it has really picked up lately.


Where At?


----------



## Theartisanangler (Mar 27, 2017)

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Where At?


I fish all over ponds and lakes in my area. I live between Athens and Atlanta. Moving to Charlestown soon but I get around. Where are you located? Let's go sometime Hooch is always killer though I actually don't get that way much. Lake Oconee is awesome as well. Bond I honestly love urban or city ponds/small pond kinda stalking.


----------



## coolguy420_69 (Feb 27, 2017)

That Grassie was on an Orvis SF Glass 764-3
45" to the fork








Another big girl, common


----------



## Theartisanangler (Mar 27, 2017)

coolguy420_69 said:


> That Grassie was on an Orvis SF Glass 764-3
> 45" to the fork
> View attachment 9344
> 
> ...


That's a beast


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Theartisanangler said:


> I fish all over ponds and lakes in my area. I live between Athens and Atlanta. Moving to Charlestown soon but I get around. Where are you located? Let's go sometime Hooch is always killer though I actually don't get that way much. Lake Oconee is awesome as well. Bond I honestly love urban or city ponds/small pond kinda stalking.


I am up in NC. I mainly fish Norman. I am planning to head down to GA to see what its like. Our carp population is down.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

coolguy420_69 said:


> That Grassie was on an Orvis SF Glass 764-3
> 45" to the fork
> View attachment 9344
> 
> ...


Very nice. Grassies are a pain to get fish for sometimes, but its worth it.


----------



## Theartisanangler (Mar 27, 2017)

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> I am up in NC. I mainly fish Norman. I am planning to head down to GA to see what its like. Our carp population is down.


Let me know when your around town and I'll put you on some good ones


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Theartisanangler said:


> Let me know when your around town and I'll put you on some good ones


Will do.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

One of my buddies was fly fishing for Carp near him found some laid up in clear water about 2' deep. Seems they didn't like his fly. Thought laid up carp are easy to catch.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I fish for them quite a bit and will be taking permitchaser pretty soon. We’ve got tons in Alabama, just not a lot of grassies where I’m at. My favorite fish to target are feeding nose into the grass.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Rooster said:


> We have some fine Carp (Common) fisheries in the ATL area on the Hooch!


Rooster sent you a pm


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I went to Alabama and fished with @spc7669 we had multiple shots at muddying, bubbling carp. The water was high and muddy and the carp where in about 2’ of water. I put my fly right in the bubbles and mudding lots and no takes. I changed flies, let them sit, crawled them on the bottom,nothing. We couldn’t tell which end was the tail or head
Had a great time but would like to know how to catch those fish if I have those conditions again


----------



## TripleHauler (Jul 11, 2020)

Is anyone using fiberglass on the hooch and if so, which areas? I would love to go and have been tempted to put my SM 1444 in above Morgan Falls but just don't know the areas well enough to keep the boat (and myself ) safe.

I will pay for gas and have plenty of great carp flies if someone is down to head out together. I can also return the favor at Fort Yargo. Plenty of common carp in there and really pretty surroundings but they dont come easy.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Triple, yea the Hooch can be tricky. Those Sand bars move. The worst that can happen is you get stuck. I had my grandson in the boat last time I went and he only had to push me off twice. With help off @Rooster I think I know where the channel is. I am only aware off a ramp on Azalea Dr. Don't think theres one at the Dam
If you want to go PM me


----------



## Finnatic (Mar 31, 2021)

I’ve tried multiple times at sight fishing carp on the fly in Pickwick Lake in TN. Landed all sorts of different flies right in their heads and never any takers. Glad to know some people are catching them!


----------



## Tarponhunter (Apr 7, 2019)

Grass carp yes are very difficult to catch. Try berry looking flies. At least in Florida that fly worked. Common and mirror carp much easier. Tough part is finding clear water. Spring summer are by far the best times. Winter time back west you can’t find a carp.


----------



## MMeseck (Feb 25, 2019)

Theartisanangler said:


> Daily


I’ve thrown everything but the kitchen sink at grass carp to no avail. I know people pull it off but I e never had one even consider eating my fly.


----------



## Flycaster (Jun 19, 2018)

Caught this grass carp on a floating beetle pattern.


----------

